# Impact Drivers & Tool Belts?



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have been keeping an eye on Dewalt's DC827Kl. It seem to be the best way to get 2 Nano batteries & a charger too. But, will this impact driver (or any others brands) fit in a typical drill pouch on our work belts? If not, how do you hang it while working?
Steve


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok here is how we do it. We use Bosch impactors. They have a hook that screws onto the drill itself, it can be moved from one side to the other to fit left or right of you. Check and see if DeWalt offers the clip. It is a plastic little clip, or see if a gator clip will fit. Secondly we use Occidental leather tool belts. I have the Big Oxy Stronghold with an additional drill holder. The Bosch fits very well into that holster. I know many toolbelt companies make this accessory so check it out. YOu should have no problem. If the drill doesnt fit into the holster use a longer bit and the drill will tip in the holster and press against the bit keeping your drill in its place.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

On one of my work belts I have a holster for drills or impact drivers... the impact drivers fit much better than the drills do.... How much did you see the nano kit for?


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

That's the reason I use the Bosch 10.8 impactor. I hate lugging a big impactor on a tool belt. My little bosch fits on a small tool belt I have in the nail pocket. Mind you if your doing serious roofing the little bosch just can't compete with the big boys...


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

samthedog said:


> That's the reason I use the Bosch 10.8 impactor. I hate lugging a big impactor on a tool belt. My little bosch fits on a small tool belt I have in the nail pocket. Mind you if your doing serious roofing the little bosch just can't compete with the big boys...


wow... exactly what I do. That little guy is like an extension of my hip now (I use the little holster that comes with it)


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

bcradio said:


> wow... exactly what I do. That little guy is like an extension of my hip now (I use the little holster that comes with it)


I didn't find the little holster very useful but it's small enough to fit in my nail pocket so it's no big deal. I love how small it is. It would rank in my top 3 tools for sure.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I used to use these $20. Black & Decker 7Volt cordless drills for gutter work and minor screwing jobs. Lovvvved them. 

I always wished they made a drill like that with the power of a bigger gun. It didn't have to have hammerdrill power, but enough to get the job done.

When they made the Bosch, it was like a dream come true. While I never used one for work, I've tried them at hardware stores. 

I'm going to go buy one today actually. 

As for keeping it on my belt? My Occidental Framer will accomodate it just fine. 

There is this accessory that has a plastic belt clip with a cup like extension. 

The other part to it is a strap loop and ball. You place the strap loop around the tool you want to secure (drill, nailer, etc...) and the clip on your belt. 

The ball goes into the cup and it holds it fine. 

I was skeptical at first, but it does work out. 

And just for your viewing pleasure...:clap:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

By the way...last day of the Home Depot sale.

The only thing that kept me from buying the PS40 was the $200. price. 

Home Depot has it on sale for $179. and on top of that, is taking another $30. off of the price if I buy an angle drill which I need anyway. 

But, on top of all of that, HD has two Bosch angle grinders (4 1/2") on sale for $99.!

So I'll be picking up 2 angle grinders and the impactor. :thumbup:


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done 2ndgen. I use mine daily. Honestly, I don't know how I functioned without it. The next thing for me to do is to find a decent set of hex drive drill bits because it works just fine for drilling pilot holes too.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

samthedog said:


> Well done 2ndgen. I use mine daily. Honestly, I don't know how I functioned without it. The next thing for me to do is to find a decent set of hex drive drill bits because it works just fine for drilling pilot holes too.


*

Home Depot does it again! 

Went in for just the angle grinders (2 for $99.!)

Ended up picking up the Impactor on sale too for only $179.! 

So, I went ahead and picked up a DeWalt DW511 HammerDrill too since I needed one for another $100. (was going to buy a refurbished DW505 for only $69. but decided to spring for the extra $30. for a newer better model). 

Plus, picked up the Impact Ready Bit Kit (for impact tools) for $35. 

Ok, so were up to about $415. with tax about $450. A 3 pack of contractor grade keyed-alike locks brought it up to a grand total of $469. 

Now, here come the discounts...automatically got $30. off for spending over $149. By upping my purchase another $30.+, they gave me a total $60. discount. I dropped a box of 16D nails in my cart. 

BUT! If I spent up over $499., I'd get another $40. off! So, I dropped a couple of PowerAide 32oz juices in the cart! BOOM! Another $40. off! 

By the time they finished giving me my discounts, I walked out with (2) angle grinders, a hammer drill, the Impactor, a bit kit, my locks and a box of nails with 3 juices for (drumrolllllll!):

$399.00! (including tax!)












Sam, these are the bits you want to use with your Impactor:











:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:*


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Believe it or not I use a black and decker set I bought 5 years ago and it's still going strong. I had to replace a couple Phillips Head bits but the other bits are still in good condition. I can't buy any more toys as I just bought a new recip saw and need a new coil nailer. I could buy everything if I still lived in Australia but here in Norway tools and accessories cost a fortune (I paid $340 USD just for the impactor)


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

samthedog said:


> Believe it or not I use a black and decker set I bought 5 years ago and it's still going strong. I had to replace a couple Phillips Head bits but the other bits are still in good condition. I can't buy any more toys as I just bought a new recip saw and need a new coil nailer. I could buy everything if I still lived in Australia but here in Norway tools and accessories cost a fortune (I paid $340 USD just for the impactor)


Wow. $340.? Well, she's a great drill. I just broke mine in today. Loved it. 

Black & Decker used to make some great stuff. Their old 7 1/4" Circuar Saw (The Saw Cat) is a good saw. 

I also like their $40. saws as throw away saws (used it and beat it to death). With a $20. blade, they work fine. 

If Black & Decker decided to really get back into the game, I'd be first on line for their stuff. I believe they own DeWalt or Vice/Versa now.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I have that Dewalt Kit with the Nano batteries and it works great with my Dewalt Drill holster for my tool belt. Really well balanced tool.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Dewalt's DC827Kl has been selling for about $350 on Ebay. Sometimes around $300. Still too high for my taste, but it is a cheaper way to get 2 nano batteries & a charger. Tool only around $150.
Steve


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

My next drill set will be DeWalt's Nano Combo. 










But we all have to be careful with this drill:


----------



## JPV123 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love that Dewalt video.

As usual I'm a day late and a dollar short, I went to HD on May 1st. I asked the Manager about the sale and he tells me it's over. I asked when it ended and he says sometime over the weekend So I go back to the tool isle and I see a display with the coupons a little bit down from the drills. I notice now that there are 2 displays. So I take a coupon and a Bosch PS40 to the register and it will not go in. Cashier says it's expired. So we read the fine print on the back and it says it ended April 30 (yesterday). She makes a comment that since the display is still up they have to give it to me at that price. She calls a manager over and he says NO:shutup: so she sees another manager and tells me "og he'll give it to you" and calls him over:clap:Guess what he says NO:furious: So I leave without buying anything. I told him I was going to Lowes to buy it now.

The next day I'm back in the same HD. So I look to see if the display is down. Well, they took one down but forgot the other one. So again I take a coupon and thge PS40 and same thing at the register. So I go to the pro desk to tell them I'm annoyed that they still have the display up. So he asks "what are you looking to get" So I tell him and he says "I'll give you the discount":clap::clap::clap: I can't wait to go to the job on Monday and Hang cabinets!!! :w00t::w00t:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

JPV123 said:


> Love that Dewalt video.
> 
> The next day I'm back in the same HD. So I look to see if the display is down. Well, they took one down but forgot the other one. So again I take a coupon and thge PS40 and same thing at the register. So I go to the pro desk to tell them I'm annoyed that they still have the display up. So he asks "what are you looking to get" So I tell him and he says "I'll give you the discount":clap::clap::clap: I can't wait to go to the job on Monday and Hang cabinets!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

2ndgen good choice on the bosch grinder got one myself still going strong as are the rest of my bosch tools


----------



## JPV123 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes Lowes has the price match. I wanted to use up my HD gift cards:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

chippy uk said:


> 2ndgen good choice on the bosch grinder got one myself still going strong as are the rest of my bosch tools



Thanks Chippy. 

I told my teacher at my Framing Class at Tech School and his jaw dropped. 
He said he got his for $80. (I got two for $99).


----------

